# Blizzard Charlotte



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

*Blizzard Charlotte pictures / video*

Here are some pictures from 3 AM Saturday when the storm slowed down enough to go out.

Truck buried









My garage @ 3Am -- I had already removed 8 inches at 10 pm Friday.









My front walk @ 3Am


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

And a video from Friday night around 11:00 Pm I had gone out to get 1 customer in at 10 , ended up doing 4 others then called it quits and went home. I did hit my neighbor and my own drives again when I got home, both had been hit on my way out about 2 hours before.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Another video Saturday morning 3:30 AM pushing out of my driveway. Finally got out and couldn't go anywhere the street was not plowed. Change the quality of the videos to HD before you watch.

I slept 3 hours Fri. night, 3 hours Sat. night, and 6 hours Sunday night. Monday was end of driveway cleanup and a few turnarounds that I had skipped.






10 hours later this is form Sunday morning @1:00 AM





And again Sunday around 10 AM, this one I could not get to on Saturday because the street in West Hartford was not plowed and it was up hill.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I would loose my accounts if I ever got the snow that high.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

hows the transmission acting lately ???

nice work. little tip . . . try Rain-X . you wont need wipers on hi anymore


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Really well i bet


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

David, what do you use for ballast? You blasted thru, nice videos!


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

FF/P215;1598452 said:


> David, what do you use for ballast? You blasted thru, nice videos!


My old Ford is in the back of the truck...

Actually 9 pails of sand plus these tires: https://treadwright.com/images/product/large/74_1_.jpg


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Spool it up;1598435 said:


> hows the transmission acting lately ???
> 
> nice work. little tip . . . try Rain-X . you wont need wipers on hi anymore


Transmission is fine.

That was the first time I ever had to keep the wipers on high with the defrost on high plus brand new blades. I also wanted the camera to have a good view. Would the rainX actually help in 3"+ / hr. snowfall rates?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

DFLS;1598579 said:


> Transmission is fine.
> 
> That was the first time I ever had to keep the wipers on high with the defrost on high plus brand new blades. I also wanted the camera to have a good view. Would the rainX actually help in 3"+ / hr. snowfall rates?


absolutely , you'd keep it on intermitted, follow directions on bottle .


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

do the aux front spotlights actually work?
i had a thought the other day of mounting a light on my fisher triangle so its up when im driving and aims down when im pushing


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

DFLS;1598571 said:


> My old Ford is in the back of the truck...
> 
> Actually 9 pails of sand plus these tires: https://treadwright.com/images/product/large/74_1_.jpg


Hahaha! Those tires are nice, and apparently work well!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

ScubaSteve728;1598584 said:


> do the aux front spotlights actually work?
> i had a thought the other day of mounting a light on my fisher triangle so its up when im driving and aims down when im pushing


they do a hell of a job suckin the juice out the batts . they clog up too


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Spool it up;1598614 said:


> they do a hell of a job suckin the juice out the batts . they clog up too


My truck came with 2 batteries...

The lights do a real good job and melt any snow that gets on them real quick.

That Boss plow is 10 years old and those older style lights suck.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn thats alot of snow. You along with that diesel and v did a great job.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice job.
It was insane plowing this storm. Jobs that normally take 5 minutes took an hour. At the height of the storm it was coming down at 4-5 inches an hour, zero visibility, the city and state trucks stopped plowing making getting around impossible. There was no keeping up with this storm, survival was the only option ha


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

In 2010 we got a blizzard here in Delaware similar to your recent one so I know how difficult it can be but I was still with the Highway Dept. and basically as a supervisor only did minimal plowing, not to mention if something broke I didnt have to pay for it which gives you alot of confidence.We had trucks go down almost non stop. After watching your videos a couple times I wont make any more "brand x " jokes .......that Dodge is impressive.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

First of all your truck sounds sweeeeet. And those videos were awesome, nobody really had a chance to take very many pictures during the storm so the videos take the cake! If that doesnt show a V plow at its best, I dont know what does!! Is that your White dodge? Backup truck?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice work, do you use the new truck at all?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

xgiovannix12;1598428 said:


> I think I would loose my accounts if I ever got the snow that high.


We had a big storm like this up here about three years ago, the only thing that kept me going was having a V plow. I watched all day trucks with straight blades struggle to get threw 2 to 3 feet of snow. I'll never be without a V plow.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

CAT 245ME;1599233 said:


> We had a big storm like this up here about three years ago, the only thing that kept me going was having a V plow. I watched all day trucks with straight blades struggle to get threw 2 to 3 feet of snow. I'll never be without a V plow.


I never used a V before But id be out all night preventing it from getting that high.

Im always out if its snowing that bad.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

xgiovannix12;1599243 said:


> I never used a V before But id be out all night preventing it from getting that high.
> 
> Im always out if its snowing that bad.


the thing was you could not keep up with this storm i was out all night and all my work looked just like his videos, if you could even get down the road you only could go about 5mph it was snowing and blowing so hard. most town trucks called it quits so the roads were just as bad as driveways.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

any action pics of your truck???i have such an obsession with it....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

sno commander;1599293 said:


> the thing was you could not keep up with this storm i was out all night and all my work looked just like his videos, if you could even get down the road you only could go about 5mph it was snowing and blowing so hard. most town trucks called it quits so the roads were just as bad as driveways.


Yup, and many roads had up to 6' drifts. Impassable no matter what; we had whole neighborhoods that had to be cleared with loaders. If you stayed out all night here the only thing you would have accomplished was getting stuck. We ended up with between 34" and 40" depending on where you were.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice vids! That is a crazy amount of snow!


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

sno commander;1599186 said:


> nice work, do you use the new truck at all?


Thanks. I use the white one only if I have to. Plows are swapable another nice thing about the Boss plows. (one is 8'2 the other 9'2)


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

CAT 245ME;1599233 said:


> We had a big storm like this up here about three years ago, the only thing that kept me going was having a V plow. I watched all day trucks with straight blades struggle to get threw 2 to 3 feet of snow. I'll never be without a V plow.


Some streets I could not have gone down without the v plow clearing the top foot of snow off.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

sno commander;1599293 said:


> the thing was you could not keep up with this storm i was out all night and all my work looked just like his videos, if you could even get down the road you only could go about 5mph it was snowing and blowing so hard. most town trucks called it quits so the roads were just as bad as driveways.


There were piles in the roads on the hills because the town trucks could not make them. Had to wait for the loaders.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

xgiovannix12;1599243 said:


> I never used a V before But id be out all night preventing it from getting that high.
> 
> Im always out if its snowing that bad.


I tried and went home. Then it got worse.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

DFLS;1598403 said:


> ]
> 
> And again Sunday around 10 AM, this one I could not get to on Saturday because the street in West Hartford was not plowed and it was up hill.


Part 2 of above driveway:


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I noticed you back dragging with the front blade, do you use your Daniels much?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

CAT 245ME;1604332 said:


> I noticed you back dragging with the front blade, do you use your Daniels much?


The hydraulic motor failed Saturday morning so I took the back plow off. It was actually in the way anyway because the snow was too deep. All fixed now and ready for the next one...


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

FF/P215;1598586 said:


> Hahaha! Those tires are nice, and apparently work well!


They have crushed walnut shells (create holes in the tread for traction(siping) and crushed glass for traction. As you use them the holes and glass bits appear. I'll try to get a good pic of that. Working great so far, I always used studded tires in the past. These don't have the bite on ice that studs do but still better than plain rubber.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

took me a bit to realize this was the storm named Charlotte, and not Charlotte NC

Seriously had me freaking cause they never get snow, and we are 2hrs north of them. I was wondering if I slept through a storm.


----------

